# I feel a like a zombie, lol. Prayers needed for Daisy's Spay....



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

My title pretty much sums it up for me.  I have been so nervous about Daisy's spay tomorrow that I was not able to sleep well last night because of the nightmares. :smstarz: I know that the power of prayer on SM is really strong and was hoping that all of you could keep Daisy in your prayers this week. :sLo_grouphug3: I understand that it is just a routine procedure but I still worry because you never know what can happen.  I think one of the reasons why I am so worried is because I had a "routine" procedure that was supposed to be a day surgery and ended up in intensive care for the whole week at the hospital. So needless to say any type of surgery scares me. :new_shocked: Please keep her in your prayers. Daisy means so much to me and I would be devastated if things do not go well for her. :bysmilie:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I was the same way with both of my girls. I worried and worried which is about all you can do. My best wishes for a speedy recovery. rayer:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I know how you feel. It was only last November when Krystal was spayed. I am sure she will be fine but I know you will still worry. My vet called me as soon as it was over to tell me how it went. I'm sure your vet will too..if not ask your vet to call you...


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Will be praying for sweet Daisy's big day. She will do great. I think your biggest issue will be keeping the little pup still. Cuddles ran to me when I picked her up the day after her spay and kept sniffing her sutures like "what the heck are those?!" We will be thinking about you guys tomorrow
Kristi


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

We're right here for you Deb and sweet Daisy :grouphug: 
I know the little girl will do wonderful...and you both are in my prayers.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Aww, sweet little Daisy has my prayers. It's never "routine" when it's your baby girl. I'm sure things will be fine but you always hurt for your baby when she's not herself. Let us know how things go. In the mean time I'll be praying for Daisy.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I worry about these girls too even over a simple dental so I know what you mean. 
I know Daisy will be fine and its going to be harder on you than it is on her. The girls each have a blanket that I take with me and leave it with them so they'll have something from home while they're at the vets. I don't really know if it helps them but it makes me feel better. 
I hope Daisy has a very speedy recovery and I know with all the TLC she'll be getting when she gets home she'll be back to herself in no time.
Hugs to you and Daisy


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Daisy is going to do great  We're all thinking of you and her and will be anxiously awaiting your update :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It's very understandable to be nervous. I get myself in a twit any time I have to leave a baby for any procedure. I guess that's part of being a "mommie".... being a worrywart! Can't be helped... it's what we 'do'.

Will little Daisy be staying overnight? or coming home the same day?

Know your precious little girl is getting lots of prayers going out from here in NY!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Debbie she will be ok don't worry to much it will be over before you know it. :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll be praying for you and for Daisy. Everything will turn out okay. We've all been through it, so we totally understand your anxiety. :grouphug: 

It will all be over with in a couple of days.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Trust me we all worry when that day comes. I actually cried when I dropped her off at the vet's office. She'll be fine and back to her old self before you know it. :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies for your prayers. I really do appreciate it. Daisy's original vet was fired by me because their medical practices regarding spays was so out to date.  Thanks to Dr. Jaimie I was able to find this vet who is more up to date and has a more humane approach to surgeries and pain relief. I am just worried because I only know this vet from one visit with him- Daisy's pre-spay check up appointment and her pre- spay blood work appointment. I did tour their facility and their methods, equipment and facility passed my inspection. They have been wonderful with following up and accommodating me as well. I guess I am just a huge worry wart when it comes to my little baby doll. Your prayers and responses have been comforting. Thank you so much. 

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Jan 12 2009, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704147


> I know how you feel. It was only last November when Krystal was spayed. I am sure she will be fine but I know you will still worry. My vet called me as soon as it was over to tell me how it went. I'm sure your vet will too..if not ask your vet to call you...[/B]


I don't know if I am going to be able to give them a chance to call. I will probably be one of those calling before the doctor can have a chance. :brownbag: I will let them know that I want a phone call after the spay to see how she did. 

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 12 2009, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704149


> Will be praying for sweet Daisy's big day. She will do great. I think your biggest issue will be keeping the little pup still. Cuddles ran to me when I picked her up the day after her spay and kept sniffing her sutures like "what the heck are those?!" We will be thinking about you guys tomorrow
> Kristi[/B]


I am sure Daisy will be the same way. That is why I bought some baby onesies just to make sure that she wont get to them at all and will be taking the time away from work to monitor her at all times. It is one of my biggest concerns as well. :new_shocked: 

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jan 12 2009, 10:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704159


> I worry about these girls too even over a simple dental so I know what you mean.
> I know Daisy will be fine and its going to be harder on you than it is on her. The girls each have a blanket that I take with me and leave it with them so they'll have something from home while they're at the vets. I don't really know if it helps them but it makes me feel better.
> I hope Daisy has a very speedy recovery and I know with all the TLC she'll be getting when she gets home she'll be back to herself in no time.
> Hugs to you and Daisy[/B]


I was thinking about leaving her with at the vets with her favorite blanket but I thought against it. So I am going to leave her with one of my sweatshirts that I lounge in during the weekends for her to have while she is at the vet. I figured that she will feel comforted by it more because it is something of mine. 


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 12 2009, 11:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704174


> It's very understandable to be nervous. I get myself in a twit any time I have to leave a baby for any procedure. I guess that's part of being a "mommie".... being a worrywart! Can't be helped... it's what we 'do'.
> 
> Will little Daisy be staying overnight? or coming home the same day?
> 
> Know your precious little girl is getting lots of prayers going out from here in NY![/B]


The other vet that I fired was going to have her there over night with no pain meds or supervision. I was so dead against that and it was one of the many reasons why I sought Dr. Jaimies help. This new vet, thankfully believes in pain meds during and after. Plus Daisy will be able to come home the same day after 4pm. 

I will be keeping her isolated to limit her movement in two small x-pens that are 4ft by 3ft. with enough room for her bed, food/water and wee wee pad. One will be in the living room where I will be most of her recovery and the other will be right by my side of the bed so I can keep an eye on her at all times. I also instructed everyone in the family that only I can pick her up. They can pet her but I do not want them to get her all excited or by chance accidentally injure her when they do pick her up, kwim. I guess I am being over protective but I just want to make sure that everything goes well and there is no chance for something to go wrong. 

Again, thank you everyone for your prayers and well wishes for Daisy. It is helping me feel a little better. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Daisy will do fine but Mommy is in a little puddle on the floor~~~I understand, have been there many times!! We cannot help but worry. Before you know it she will be up and going and be just great. Please keep us posted about Miss Daisy........ :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: I'm sure Daisy will do just fine! [attachment=46752:big_hug.gif]


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Good luck Daisy!


----------



## noskival (Aug 25, 2008)

I know exactly how you feel...Koji is being neutered this coming Friday, as well as having four of his baby teeth pulled. he is still such a tiny guy (3.8 lbs) and I worry so much about him. Is Daisy staying overnight? I'm sure your vet will take great care of her. Our thoughts and prayers are with you both. :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hugs for you and daisy :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: jo


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Don't worry about being "..one of those mom's who call first..." I was the same way. Keeping little Daisy in our prayers. She'll be fine mommy, but I know that doesn't stop the worring.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

You know I'll be saying lots of prayers and sending good thoughts for sweet Daisy, Debbie!!!! rayer: :grouphug: I know Daisy will do great!!! :yes: I know how impossible it is not to worry. I cried in the car after I dropped off both of my girls. I tried very hard to be strong for them while at Vet's office. It sounds like Daisy is in great hands with your new Vet!! :yes: 

I know you will keep us updated. Big hugs to you and Daisy!!!! :hugging:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Daisy will do great! I was the same way with Mia and the little squirt was fine!!! The hardest part was keeping her still afterwards!! Her daddy picked her up after and he said that she was wagging her tail and very excited to see him!

I will keep Daisy in my thoughts!!! Hugs :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

:grouphug: she will be fine! u did ur homework and she is in good hands. i forget how worried people are about spays..this forum reminds me how serious it is to owners. i joke and say i could do one in 10min with my eyes closed. im glad we found daisy a good vet, and if there is a problem, they are available to u and so am i. she will prob be back to her self by the next day. these little ones are tough. hang in there girl! :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 12 2009, 10:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704141


> My title pretty much sums it up for me.  I have been so nervous about Daisy's spay tomorrow that I was not able to sleep well last night because of the nightmares. :smstarz: I know that the power of prayer on SM is really strong and was hoping that all of you could keep Daisy in your prayers this week. :sLo_grouphug3: I understand that it is just a routine procedure but I still worry because you never know what can happen.  I think one of the reasons why I am so worried is because I had a "routine" procedure that was supposed to be a day surgery and ended up in intensive care for the whole week at the hospital. So needless to say any type of surgery scares me. :new_shocked: Please keep her in your prayers. Daisy means so much to me and I would be devastated if things do not go well for her. :bysmilie:[/B]


I understand how you feel, Debbie. We love our babies so much and can't help but worry about them.

I'm sure Daisy will be just fine though. I read your other post on this thread, and, you have done your homework in finding a better vet for Daisy. And, I know that if you need help or have any questions, Dr. Jaimie is here for you, too.

Of course, Daisy and you will be in my thoughts and prayers. rayer: 

Really, I can see Daisy zooming back and forth in no time ... just like in the video you shared with us sometime back! :yes: 

You are a wonderful Mommy to Daisy. :wub: And, with that, she is going to have the very best of care when she comes home, too! :wub: 

Sending love and hugs to both you and Daisy. :grouphug: 

Snowball sends kissies. :wub: 

Marie


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awwww..Debbie!!!! Gosh, I know how you feel!!!!! I will say a prayer for you and little Daisy tonight and keep you in my thoughts on her big day tomorrow. I am certain she will be fine though, our little babies bounce back quicker than we think!! Mia was doing really well the next day, she didnt even need pain meds! (although i still gave it to her.) I am sure Daisy will come through w/ flying colors!!!


(((HUGS)))


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Best of luck! I just know all will be fine..It is so difficult to send them in to get spayed...Keep positive!!! it will be over with before you know it!! x0x0x N


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I know exactly how you feel...I was the same way when Susie & Sadie were spayed. I'm sure Daisy will be just fine, but I will definitely be praying for her.

Hugs to both of you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We'll be thinking about you and Daisy tomorrow. Hopefully Daisy will have an easy surgery and quick recovery.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Really, Daisy :wub: will be just fine, Mommy! Try not to worry too much. The sweatshirt is a good idea, as it will be comforting to Daisy to have
something with your scent on it. It's much harder on us than it is on them - it really is!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending prayers Daisy's way. Lttle Daisy will be a trooper, she'll be fine. :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I finished giving Daisy her bath tonight about a half an hour ago and immediately afterward, while she was zooming around I collected all her flossies, stowed green beans from todays snack, treats and water bowl. Poor thing has no idea what is in stored for her. I am trying to type this response one handed because she is now resting cradled in my other arm. All of your sweet responses have comforted me some and I promise that I will keep you posted tomorrow. I plan on working from the main office and not from home tomorrow so that I have to stay busy working. If I was home working, I will be so restless and not get anything done. This way, I will get at least a little done and be distracted. I am just grateful that she will be coming home after 4pm. I don't know how I would be if she had to stay over night. 

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jan 12 2009, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704283


> You know I'll be saying lots of prayers and sending good thoughts for sweet Daisy, Debbie!!!! rayer: :grouphug: I know Daisy will do great!!! :yes: I know how impossible it is not to worry. I cried in the car after I dropped off both of my girls. I tried very hard to be strong for them while at Vet's office. It sounds like Daisy is in great hands with your new Vet!! :yes:
> 
> I know you will keep us updated. Big hugs to you and Daisy!!!! :hugging:[/B]


I have already had bouts of tears today. I am going to try to hold strong for her tomorrow when I drop her off but I know I am going to break down in the car afterward. :bysmilie: 


QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 12 2009, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704288


> Daisy will do great! I was the same way with Mia and the little squirt was fine!!! The hardest part was keeping her still afterwards!! Her daddy picked her up after and he said that she was wagging her tail and very excited to see him!
> 
> I will keep Daisy in my thoughts!!! Hugs :grouphug:[/B]


I really hope she co-operates during her recovery. She does have a feisty one. Tonight after her bath she was running around like a mad dog being her typical crazy Daisy self. 


QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 12 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704380


> QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 12 2009, 10:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704141





> My title pretty much sums it up for me.  I have been so nervous about Daisy's spay tomorrow that I was not able to sleep well last night because of the nightmares. :smstarz: I know that the power of prayer on SM is really strong and was hoping that all of you could keep Daisy in your prayers this week. :sLo_grouphug3: I understand that it is just a routine procedure but I still worry because you never know what can happen.  I think one of the reasons why I am so worried is because I had a "routine" procedure that was supposed to be a day surgery and ended up in intensive care for the whole week at the hospital. So needless to say any type of surgery scares me. :new_shocked: Please keep her in your prayers. Daisy means so much to me and I would be devastated if things do not go well for her. :bysmilie:[/B]


I understand how you feel, Debbie. We love our babies so much and can't help but worry about them.

I'm sure Daisy will be just fine though. I read your other post on this thread, and, you have done your homework in finding a better vet for Daisy. And, I know that if you need help or have any questions, Dr. Jaimie is here for you, too.

Of course, Daisy and you will be in my thoughts and prayers. rayer: 

Really, I can see Daisy zooming back and forth in no time ... just like in the video you shared with us sometime back! :yes: 

You are a wonderful Mommy to Daisy. :wub: And, with that, she is going to have the very best of care when she comes home, too! :wub: 

Sending love and hugs to both you and Daisy. :grouphug: 

Snowball sends kissies. :wub: 

Marie
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you Marie. I am going to make sure she gets all the care and attention needed to nurse her back to health quickly. 

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 12 2009, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704625


> Really, Daisy :wub: will be just fine, Mommy! Try not to worry too much. The sweatshirt is a good idea, as it will be comforting to Daisy to have
> something with your scent on it. It's much harder on us than it is on them - it really is![/B]


Thanks. I really hope the sweatshirt helps. I can only imagine how scared she will be without me around. 

Again, thank you everyone for your prayers. I will keep you all posted tomorrow. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wub: Good Luck tomorrow Daisy and to your Mommy too! :wub: Hang in there...when Maci had her spay day the time went by so fast.I couldnt wait to pick her up ..Daisy will be fine :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wub2: Kisses for Daisy and a glass of wine for Mama! :wine: I took a vacation day when Lola had her "procedure" to "nurse" my little girl back to "herself". I picked her up ar 3 p.m. and she was barking at the neighbors dog by 5 p.m.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh Deb, I just went through this last friday with Bella, I was a wreck too. It just shows how much you love daisy. Bella had Laser surgery for her spay and it was awesome. I was a wreck all day!!! The vet called before and after the surg to talk to me. It sounds like you have a great vet, that makes all the difference in the world. You will be glad to have it over with and not hanging over your head!!! Daisy will be fine.......why don't you plan something fun to do for yourself the day of surgery?? Pedicure, manicure, massage, lunch with a friend.......if you can.
Let us know how she is doing, we will be thinking of her
Elizabeth and Bella


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm sure Miss Daisy will be fine! We can definitely all relate to how hard it is on us mommies to go through their spays though. Hugs for both of you.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Josie says: Don't worry Daisy, you won't even miss your testicles, I don't miss mine!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Uno sends little Miss Daisy lots of hugs :hugging: for a speedy recovery and says he's always there to hold your paws for you whenever you need them. 

I'm sure Mommy will take wonderful care of you, Daisy, once you're home. Keep us posted, Deb. :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Miss Daisy, We will all be thinking of you. I am so glad your mommie found you a very good doctor.
And your mommie is going to take very good care of you! You are a very lucky girl.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I recently went through this again with the pups.... Daphne was spayed in November and it didn't even phase her. She's a very tough and busy little one. The hardest part for her (and for me) was trying to keep her quiet and not acting like nut while she recovered.

Abbey was spayed in December and that one scared me little. She's smaller than Daphne (4lbs) and just more 'delicate' in nature. She came through with flying colors though and I'm glad to have all that behind me.

Daisy will be fine and so will mom.... ((hugs)) and keep us posted. We have great Vets and I always tell the girls when I drop them off for something that I'm a Nervous Nellie and I *will* be blowing their phone up. They are usually very kind to me.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just to let you know I'm thinking of your little girl ( and you!) this morning and the prayers are on the way!

Will be looking for your update later!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

We're all here for you Debbie and sweet Daisy :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thinking of you and Daisy today. It sounds like you have everything in good shape. Bravo to you for being such a pro-active mom!!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the comforting words and prayers for Daisy and I. We really do appreciate them. :sLo_grouphug3: 

My heart broke for Daisy last night. :bysmilie: Every night when it is time for bed she eats a little bit of kibble (her midnight snack) and takes her favorite flossie, climbs her stairs to the top of my bed and then parks herself on my chest while I hold her flossie for her to gnaw on during our evening cuddles time. Last night, she was so upset and so confused. There was no kibble, no water or flossie to be found. :smcry: She kept running up to me and pawing at me with a little wimper and then bark as if to say "Mommy, where is it?" I just kept picking her up and kept cuddling her explaining that the doctor said no snackies or flossies tonight and that I love her. It must have calmed her down some because afterwords she kept grabbing her favorite stuffie and kept dropping it on my chest. When she finally found a comfy spot in between the crook of my arm and body, she curled up with her head on her bunny looking right at me with those beautiful big eyes. That is how she slept all night with me. Her and I did not move one hair the whole night. This morning I woke her up and she showered me with kisses. When I grabbed her carrier she got all excited and jumped right into it all happy. I on the other hand had to fight back the tears and keep calm. I have never, never in history have broken down like this before. You would think that I never had a pet fixed before but that was a really long time ago when I did. I remained calm for her when I dropped her off and I instructed my Vet that I will be calling and that I expect notification of before and after her spay. Then I told him that if anything happened to my sweet Daisy, I would be his worse nightmare. He smiled nervously and said I understand and that she was in good hands. Now I am at work in tears awaiting my baby's update. :crying: I am a wreak. 

Here is sweet Daisy snuggling with her Daddy while I was showering and getting ready for the day. (please excuse her bed head. She gets MAJOR bed head in the morning.)


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hi Debbie ,i just read your post.i wanted to say something positive to you ,,but now iam in tears too :grouphug: :grouphug: jo


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry Jo. :crying: I didn't mean to upset anyone with my post. I am just a huge wreak. :crying 2: I am already guilty of calling the Vet to see how she is doing. They said that she is being showered with attention and getting so much love from the techs. The Doctor is prepping her and will start the spay in literally 10 minutes. He did say that he will call me when she is awake from the anesthesia. :crying 2: I am having a dickens of a time fighting back the tears at work and focusing on what needs to be done here. I can not believe how much of a wreak I am right now. :crying 2:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Debbie, Hang tough..It willl be over before you know it ( easy for me to say, my tow are already finished with their spays)...Honestly, It will be okay. I was petrified when I left Baby Posie for her spay. She was barely 3 pounds ( at almost 9 moths old) and I was terrified! I am sure Daisy will be fine, Baby was!! Can you even believe how much you love Daisy??? These precious little sprites certainly grab our hearts and souls, don't they? We are all here for you..Please keep good and try to keep us updated? x0x00x N


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Know you are a wreck... it's normal ; ) 

Good you are at work... better than sitting at home looking at a clock that never seems to move! I'm sure it is about that way at work too. I always am complaining there aren't enough hours in a day.. that the clock seems to 'spin'... BUT have one of my babies at the vet.. and the clock seems to get 'stuck '!!

It will be Ok I'm sure... and In not too many hours your baby will be home with you and you can snuggle and cuddle her to a speedy recovery!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

aww I will keep daisy in my prayers! Don't worry everything will turn out great! I'm scheduling Gigi's spay today for sometime this month. I hope I'm as positive as I sound with you when Gigi gets spayed LOL I doubt it, I'll probably be a wreck too!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww Debbie, I know how hard it is to take them to the vets and leave them. :bysmilie: I just checked in and saw your post, wish I would have checked last night, I just want to pray a simple prayer for you and beautiful Daisy. I love you my friend :smootch: :hugging: 

Heavenly Father, I lift your name in praise you are the God of the universe, and yet you love us and you want us to come to you with all our needs and praises, Lord I lift my friend Debbie to you, I ask Lord that you would touch her and bring your peace to her, Lord help her to relax in you, you gave her the most precious gift, her baby Daisy. Lord may your angels be with little Daisy and may the surgery go well, I ask for a quick healing and many many wonderful healthy years for Daisy. Lord I also just want to thank you in advance, in Jesus name I pary Amen


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, Debbie, bless your heart! I know how hard this is on you...I was the same way with Susie & Sadie. I was a _little_ more calm the second time around with Sadie, but I remember with Susie, after I dropped her off at the vet I came close to going back in, scooping her up and running out the door with her...lol! But Susie & Sadie both came through their spays just fine, and I know Daisy will too. 

I've been praying for her this morning, and will continue to remember her in my prayers throughout the day. I pray the surgery goes well and she has a very quick recovery! rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Don't worry, Daisy will be fine and will be back home in your arms before you know it. I think we were all nervous wrecks. I know I was.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

We all know the agony of our babies going thru surgery....but Daisy will be ok Debbie. We are all praying for her...she has so much TLC being sent to her and you are such a wonderful Mommy that I just know Daisy is going to be alright. Be strong and stay positive for her! :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww I will pray for an easy surgery and a very speedy recovery for sweet little Daisy :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Awww ((hugs you)) - you're post made me want to cry right along with you! She will be allright. I remember crying like a baby after I got in the car when I dropped my Chloe off 4 years ago to be spayed. I even made someone go with me to make sure I didn't just keep driving past the vet's.  

I will be thinking of you both all day and will keep an eye out for an update. Don't be too hard on yourself - we all are like this when there's something to be done to our babies....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Until you get that phone call that all went well, it's petrifying. You'll be ok, honey, Daisy, I'm sure is in good hands. It will all be over soon. Prayers for a speedy recovery.
xoxoxo


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

I am thinking of little Daisy this morning. I bet she is doing great and starting her recovery. I know you are anxiously awaiting the time when she is back in your arms and I pray this day goes by fast for you!
Hugs for you and Ms Daisy
Kristi


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

oh deb, she'll be great thru it and will recover before you even know it. i know it still doesnt help our worrying, thats what we do... isnt it great we have this forum where we arent alone in crying when we drop our babies off? ill be thinking of daisy and hoping you get her in your arms soon.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Prayers and good thoughts for Daisy. :grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 13 2009, 08:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704899


> Thank you everyone for the comforting words and prayers for Daisy and I. We really do appreciate them. :sLo_grouphug3:
> 
> My heart broke for Daisy last night. :bysmilie: Every night when it is time for bed she eats a little bit of kibble (her midnight snack) and takes her favorite flossie, climbs her stairs to the top of my bed and then parks herself on my chest while I hold her flossie for her to gnaw on during our evening cuddles time. Last night, she was so upset and so confused. There was no kibble, no water or flossie to be found. :smcry: She kept running up to me and pawing at me with a little wimper and then bark as if to say "Mommy, where is it?" I just kept picking her up and kept cuddling her explaining that the doctor said no snackies or flossies tonight and that I love her. It must have calmed her down some because afterwords she kept grabbing her favorite stuffie and kept dropping it on my chest. When she finally found a comfy spot in between the crook of my arm and body, she curled up with her head on her bunny looking right at me with those beautiful big eyes. That is how she slept all night with me. Her and I did not move one hair the whole night. This morning I woke her up and she showered me with kisses. When I grabbed her carrier she got all excited and jumped right into it all happy. I on the other hand had to fight back the tears and keep calm. I have never, never in history have broken down like this before. You would think that I never had a pet fixed before but that was a really long time ago when I did. I remained calm for her when I dropped her off and I instructed my Vet that I will be calling and that I expect notification of before and after her spay. Then I told him that if anything happened to my sweet Daisy, I would be his worse nightmare. He smiled nervously and said I understand and that she was in good hands. Now I am at work in tears awaiting my baby's update. :crying: I am a wreak.
> 
> ...



awww :smcry: :smcry: What a sweet night Diasy had....and ooooh she looks so adorable this morning.

Bless you for being such a good Mommy....and Diasy will be in your arms before you know it.

Hang in there sweetheart :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I just got off of the phone with the Vet. Her spay went really well. :smheat: They pulled her four canines because they were retained and would not come out on their own. They also pulled out a baby molar that was pushed to the side of her jaw. She is microchiped and starting to lift her head looking around. They do have her on a warming pad to elevate her temp and keep her warm. She will be home after 4:30pm. 

Thank you everyone for the wonderful support, prayers and sweet sentiments. I feel a little bit better knowing that she is doing well but can't wait till she is back in my arms again.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh I know how you feel. Words won't soothe you, but she'll be okay honey. Keep thinking good thoughts. We will continue our prayers. Keep us updated please.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 13 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704963


> I just got off of the phone with the Vet. Her spay went really well. :smheat: They pulled her four canines because they were retained and would not come out on their own. They also pulled out a baby molar that was pushed to the side of her jaw. She is microchiped and starting to lift her head looking around. They do have her on a warming pad to elevate her temp and keep her warm. She will be home after 4:30pm.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the wonderful support, prayers and sweet sentiments. I feel a little bit better knowing that she is doing well but can't wait till she is back in my arms again.[/B]



Awwww Deb, that is GREAT NEWS. Sounds like she is at a wonderful place. Did they also tell you, that she is one of the most precious babies EVER .

4:30 is not too far away...hang in there.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

See, you got the phone call. Yeah baby!
xoxoxo


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Bless your heart, I know how worried you were. I'm so glad to hear Daisy is fine! :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad everything went well and I know you must feel so much better. Its awful to have to leave them and then worry about how they're doing. I had Zoey spayed at Ohio University Animal Hospital which is 3 hours from here. I made my husband fly home from Florida because I was so worried. I had to leave her there early that morning then drive home to pick up my husband at the airport and drive back to Columbus. I couldn't believe how upset I was. She had health issues with IBD so it made it even worse. She had to spend the night there and we picked her up the next morning. She was fine but I wasn't sure I was going to make it. We sure do love our little white dogs! 
Let us know when you get that baby home and give her extra hugs for us.
Jane, Zoey & Tess


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I really am feeling so relieved but like I said I will feel a lot better once she is home with us. My husband was even emotional over it all. He was tearing up on the phone when I called him to let him know the news.  Now he is feeling much better with the news. 

The Techs there told me that she is the sweetest thing and has been showered with so much attention the whole time there. I am so happy that I found them. Thank you everyone for the prayers and the support. :grouphug: 

I will keep you posted as to how she is when I pick her up. I will be at the vets office around 4:30/5pm.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

:smheat: I'm so GLAD all is ok and she is done with the spay. Now you can look forward to cuddling with her and giving her lots of attention the next few days. I don't know whether she will do this or not, but if she chews or licks her incision, they will reccomend one of those awful coneheads!!! I took an ace bandage with velcro and wrapped that all around her abdomen.....she is sitting here with it on right now. It is so much better than the cone. 

I will keep praying that her recovery goes well....
Elizabeth andella


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:chili: :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: YEAHHHHHHHHHH! Fantastic report! I cannot wait for you to have Daisy back in your arms...x0x0x0 N


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so glad Daisy is ok. It is so hard to watch them hurting.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Jan 13 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704985


> :smheat: I'm so GLAD all is ok and she is done with the spay. Now you can look forward to cuddling with her and giving her lots of attention the next few days. I don't know whether she will do this or not, but if she chews or licks her incision, they will reccomend one of those awful coneheads!!! I took an ace bandage with velcro and wrapped that all around her abdomen.....she is sitting here with it on right now. It is so much better than the cone.
> 
> I will keep praying that her recovery goes well....
> Elizabeth andella[/B]


The vet that I have has them come home with one of those Elizabethan collars but I really do not want to use it. So I went out this past weekend and bought infant onesies that were a little loose on her just in case she is being stubborn and wants to lick them. 

Ugh the time today is really dragging. I am happy that I am at work but I am having such a hard time focusing on anything but her. I will be calling them around 2pm to check up on her again and I will update everyone once more. Thank you so much for being there for me. It has been one heck of a stressful day and I really appreciate all your responses. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm glad she's on the road to recovery! The onesie will prob. be fine. Catcher would bite at the onesie and try to get at his incision. He was a maniac over it and I couldn't leave him for a second. I used a BiteNot collar which was wonderful!! He took a cat sized one... I highly recommend them. My vet uses them and lots of vets sell them.

BiteNot Collar


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

great news ..so glad all went well ..hugs :grouphug: :grouphug: jo


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yayyy take a deep breath now .. your baby will be home soon ...

Better still - the answer to all - have one of these :wine:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh so happy to see the update and all is well!! .. though I know how you feel... want that baby HOME! :biggrin:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Yay! I'm so glad that the worst part is over.....

Daphne and Abby could not have cared any less about their own insicions, but they were sure interested in each others!  It was interesting but we managed.

I'll be looking forward to your next update. In the meantime all the SM'ers have decided (I'm sure they don't mind if I speak for them) that you leave work a little early and once home (with that baby) enjoy :wine:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh I am so glad to hear about Sweet Daisy....and she is doing fine!!!! Mommy, you can relax now and go and pick that little child up this afternoon and give her hugs and kisses all evening!!!! As if, she will be out like a little log but warm and cozy at home!!!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Yay!!!! I am so glad Daisy is okay. I can't believe thats it was already time for her spay.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that sweet Daisy is doing well.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad the surgery is over & everything went well for little Daisy. :aktion033: She'll soon be back home & all snuggled in your arms again.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:sHa_banana: yay, so glad it's over. praying for a quick recovery


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad it's over and Daisy did well. Awful isn't it? The wait, anxiety, and guilt! You will feel much better when you have her home. I was going to suggest the onesie. I saw it suggested by someone here and wish I'd known about it for Dixie. Kisses to Daisy.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

YAY!! Thanks for the update! I'm so happy to hear that Daisy had no issues with her spay. I know it is a very scary situation, even more so when the fluffbug is itty bitty. I know you can't wait til she is back in your arms, and I'm sure she is looking forward to having mommy wait on her, hand and paw!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that Daisy is doing fine. I know you can't wait to get her home and shower her with lots of kisses. I was the same way when i took Noelle to get spayed, i was a nervous wreck and way bawling my eyes out. It won't be too much longer until you have your Daisy back. :grouphug: :grouphug: Give kissie kissie's from us.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

by golly geeze, its amazing the things you miss because of the difference in time zones!! I am so glad to hear that Daisy is doing so well!! Now comes the hard part, keeping her still!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki didn't bother with her incision so I didn't have to use an e-collar. I did use a onesie.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So glad it's over with and Miss Daisy :wub: is doing well! Pretty soon it will be forgotten - at least by her...


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that Daisy is out of surgery and waking up!!!! :biggrin: I hope Daisy has a speedy recovery!!!! rayer: :grouphug: Soon your baby girl will be in your arms again!!!! :yes: 

I know exactly how you are feeling, Debbie. After dropping off both Maggie and Abbie, I bawled my eyes out in the car. It's very scary the thought of anything happening to our babies. My fiance extended his trip down here to be here for Abbie's spay since my family couldn't be. It's so hard on both mommies and daddies!!!

Big hugs to you and Daisy!!!! :hugging:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So happy to learn Daisy is out of surgery. I have had 2 malts spayed neither one touched the incision. Onesies can cause matting. I would watch her and see if she leaves it alone. She should be very tired out tonight and that is a good thing. Vets always want them to take it easy after a spay.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am so sorry that I have taken so long to update. Daisy is home right now. She is really out of it and seems like she is in some discomfort. I have her all snuggled in a blanket. She is asleep right now. I have to admit that my heart is breaking seeing her so out of it.  The Vet told me to try and give her some water slowly but she will lap it a few times and act like she is gagging.  I want to thank you all so much for all the wonderful prayers and comfort. I have not had the chance to respond to everyone individually and read the responses after my last one but I promise that I will when I get Daisy all settled in. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Thank Goodness she is safe and sound and back in her Mother's loving arms. She will be out of it for a bit, just don't worry.... x0x00x N


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

So happy she is home with you :grouphug: Poor baby, Im sorry she is so out of it....I am sure she will start to feel better soon...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm glad to hear she's back home with mommy. :aktion033: I know it's so difficult to see our babies out of it, or not feeling - but with you watching over and taking care of her, I'm sure she will be feeling better in no time.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

So very happy she is home with you. I'm glad everything went well. She'll be feeling better in no time. Give her lots of love and kisses from us.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Glad she pulled through her spay just fine!  

I'm certain she'll be back to her sassy, sweet self in no time.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so glad she's home where she belongs. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad she is home. I think you will see a big difference by tomorrow afternoon. Hang in there ... both of you!! :flowers:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know your baby is home. I know it's hard to not she her as her usual fiesty little self right now but that's OK... good she is quiet. I know our old vet once said one of the biggest concerns he had when letting pooch go home the same day is that owner won't adhere to the "keep them quiet' instructions. 
not unusual that she may fell a bit 'ouchie for a bit too but it always amazes me how quickly they recoup... better than I would for sure ! 
Give that little cutie a <strike>big</strike> gentle hug from me and my little squirts.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Glad your baby is home resting now. Take care little darling Daisy, and you, too, Deb! I'm sure it's such a relief to have it all over with.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so glad that Daisy is home with you!!!! I bet she was glad to see mommy!!!! Hugs to you both!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so glad to hear that she is at home with her Mommy~~I hope the doctors gave her something for pain......She will probably be so much better tomorrow and will then eat something....Good Luck to you and Miss Daisy!!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 13 2009, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705348


> Hi everyone, I am so sorry that I have taken so long to update. Daisy is home right now. She is really out of it and seems like she is in some discomfort. I have her all snuggled in a blanket. She is asleep right now. I have to admit that my heart is breaking seeing her so out of it.  The Vet told me to try and give her some water slowly but she will lap it a few times and act like she is gagging.  I want to thank you all so much for all the wonderful prayers and comfort. I have not had the chance to respond to everyone individually and read the responses after my last one but I promise that I will when I get Daisy all settled in. :sLo_grouphug3:[/B]


Oh, I am so happy Daisy is back home with her Mommy and Daddy.

I'm sure Daisy will feel much better by tomorrow afternoon. 

In the meantime, Debbie, I hope that tonight Daisy has pleasant puppy dreams. And, I wish you pleasant dreams, too. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie it's going to be a loooooooooong night, but I just know precious Daisy will be better tomorrow. Hugs to you my friend, I'll keep praying for you :hugging:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

GLAD THAT ALL IS WELL AND BABY DAISY IS RESTING.SHE WILL BE BACK TO HER SELF IN A FEW DAYS .BACI AND I SEND XXX000 :heart:


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Tomorrow is a new day and I am sure she will be feeling a bit better. Cuddles yelped if we accidentally brushed agained her incision, but other than that she felt better pretty quickly after that 1st day. Get better little Daisy!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so happy to hear the surgery went well and Daisy is back home. I pray she has a speedy recovery! :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm so happy Daisy is back home....give it a day or two...I'm sure she'll bounce back in no time. I don't have to tell you this....but extra doses of TLC seem to do the trick.  I just know you are showering Daisy with love! Get well soon Daisy!!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

yay, daisy's home! you will be AMAZED at how fast they bounce back. It's been 5 days since Otis' surgery and if he had it his way, he would be running and jumping like before. It's going to be harder for you to keep her quiet. :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad Daisy is back home. I'm sure tomorrow will be better. 
Let us know how she's doing and give her big hugs!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So happy Daisy is home with you and will be healing well with your tender care!

Now take care of YOU, Deb!

Hugs :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

So glad Daisy is back in your loving arms after her spay. :wub2: :Flowers 2:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone. You all are wonderful and so sweet. :grouphug: All your prayers and sentiments mean so much to me. Last night was a bit hard for all of us. Little Daisy had this gag like cough that the Vet warned me the tube would cause and to expect it for the next few days. She was able to drink a little bit of pedalite and kept it down. She did wake up last night a LOT!! So I awoke with her to make sure that she did not move around too much. I am so happy that I took today off of work. She has become more active- which makes me happy but also makes me worried because I do not want her to hurt herself. This morning she woke up bright eyed and bushy tailed, wagging her tail happily. I on the other hand was the walking dead, lol but it was well worth it to see her looking so much better today. :wub: I gave her some pain meds today because she did seem still sensitive. She drank some more water mixed with pedalite (I diluted it for today) and I got a tsp of NB and diluted it a bit with some pedalite to make it like a gravy. She was very happy to eat and drink this morning and that gave me some relief. After she ate she had a really good bowel movement and the fact that it has been 3 hours since she ate and is keeping it down is making me so happy. My only concern is this. Out of the blue while in a resting position she will jump up startled and would want to lick or go at the surgery site.  I am assuming that this is normal. Am I right or should it be a cause for worry?

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 13 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705461


> Oh, I am so glad to hear that she is at home with her Mommy~~I h ope the doctors gave her something for pain......She will probably be so much better tomorrow and will then eat something....Good Luck to you and Miss Daisy!!!!![/B]


The doctor did send her home with pain meds. He also gave her some the day of the procedure. It was one of the brownie points he won with me and one of the many reasons why I fired her previous vet. 

Thank you so much everyone for being there for me. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 14 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705927


> Thank you so much everyone. You all are wonderful and so sweet. :grouphug: All your prayers and sentiments mean so much to me. Last night was a bit hard for all of us. Little Daisy had this gag like cough that the Vet warned me the tube would cause and to expect it for the next few days. She was able to drink a little bit of pedalite and kept it down. She did wake up last night a LOT!! So I awoke with her to make sure that she did not move around too much. I am so happy that I took today off of work. She has become more active- which makes me happy but also makes me worried because I do not want her to hurt herself. This morning she woke up bright eyed and bushy tailed, wagging her tail happily. I on the other hand was the walking dead, lol but it was well worth it to see her looking so much better today. :wub: I gave her some pain meds today because she did seem still sensitive. She drank some more water mixed with pedalite (I diluted it for today) and I got a tsp of NB and diluted it a bit with some pedalite to make it like a gravy. She was very happy to eat and drink this morning and that gave me some relief. After she ate she had a really good bowel movement and the fact that it has been 3 hours since she ate and is keeping it down is making me so happy. My only concern is this. Out of the blue while in a resting position she will jump up startled and would want to lick or go at the surgery site.  I am assuming that this is normal. Am I right or should it be a cause for worry?
> 
> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 13 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705461





> Oh, I am so glad to hear that she is at home with her Mommy~~I h ope the doctors gave her something for pain......She will probably be so much better tomorrow and will then eat something....Good Luck to you and Miss Daisy!!!!![/B]


The doctor did send her home with pain meds. He also gave her some the day of the procedure. It was one of the brownie points he won with me and one of the many reasons why I fired her previous vet. 

Thank you so much everyone for being there for me. :sLo_grouphug3:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Awww Deb, your update made me smile. I do remember Kara doing the same thing. (this is going back 8 years)....she would be sound asleep and awake all of a sudden and go right for her boo-boo. I could still feel sensitive to her, and as it heals, I think it gets a little itchy for them.

Bless both your hearts :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Debbie ,so glad little Daisy is doing so well ,shes a sweetheart and we all love her .. :wub: jo


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm glad to hear Daisy is doing well :grouphug: :grouphug: After Ellie's spay she did that quite a bit. I also remember her running to any corner and hiding, like she was trying to hide from the pain :smcry: My poor girl didn't have any pain meds though so hopefully miss daisy with her pain meds won't have to go through that.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It sounds like Miss Daisy is doing really well. Of course, her incision is going to bother her for a while. Heal quickly little girl.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

now we have to pray for you to get some sleep  I'm glad she is doing well :biggrin:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

What a GREAT update!!! So happy that Daisy is doing much better!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

So happy for you guys. :chili: :chili: 

Proabably her little incisions is catching and it's a quick little jolt of discomfort. I'm so happy to hear she is eating and drinking and her little tail is wagging. 

yeah Daisy!!! :chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Glad to hear Daisy is perking up after her surgery. 

Maybe you can take a nap with her this afternoon!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

It sounds like Daisy is doing much better!!! :biggrin: Hopefully you two can take a lil nap together!!! :grouphug: 

Thanks for the update, Debbie!!! Big hugs to you both!!! :hugging:


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Cuddles did the exact same thing for a couple days. It seemed like she was having little stabbing pains every so often. I almost compare it to my c sections, and I would have some sharp stabbing pains. I hope you can rest today some. I am glad she is feeling better!


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

GREAT NEWS! Yeah, Daisy and Mommy! I so happy to hear she is back home, drank and ate some food. She'll be back to herself in no time. Great big hugs to you all :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for the update Debbie! I'm glad to hear Daisy is doing well - I think the jumping/startled thing has to do with the nerve endings (healing IIRC) and I was told it was normal. Reminds me after my ankle surgery and my foot would spasm/jump all on it's own. :wacko1: 

Now you and Daisy get some rest!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I hope you and Daisy are napping today. It sounds like she is just fine, so now you can stop worrying.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I too was a worry wart with Maggie Bella and her spay surgery. She did just fine. I picked her up the same day. They told me to keep her quiet for at least two weeks. RIGHT  . They also said she would probably sleep most of the rest of the day and night which she did, and would more than likely sleep the next day which she DID NOT! Miss thing, woke up wanting to play just like her old self. It was an effort to keep her somewhat restrained the two weeks. So, don't worry so much. She will be fine and home with mommy and all better in no time. :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad to hear that Daisy ate something and is feeling friskier today......but poor Mommy has been so worried, try to get a nap when she is sleeping. Sometimes they will jerk and it wakes them up after surgery but to jump up and be startled is probably normal, she is just more sensitive. Keep a watch on her, I suspect she will get better each day!!!!! If she continues this, call the vet just to settle your mind about it...........


----------

